# Shogun Sig please



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I would like to rock my favorite fighters signature into the fight this weekend. Nothing specific just a great Shogun sig. 

I will put as many credits as I need to on the line as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I did this one a while back you may use if you want to..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's yours if you want it:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


>


That kick's ass!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much guys !

I like them all so I am going to cycle through them all. Does anyone want credits?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

No credits needed here. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No credits needed. Enjoy!


----------

